# Furthest I have run



## Grannylorraine (Jan 13, 2020)

As my family get fed up of hearing about this, I decided to bore you guys. I am currently training for the London Landmarks Half Marathon.  Will be running this on 29th March.  Yesterday I ran 16.2 km, which I converted to about 10 miles.  Was really pleased with this, plus it was about 1 1/2 km more than last week's long run, so hoping if I can do the same next week and add a bit more on, that will keep me on course with my training.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 13, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> As my family get fed up of hearing about this, I decided to bore you guys. I am currently training for the London Landmarks Half Marathon.  Will be running this on 29th March.  Yesterday I ran 16.2 km, which I converted to about 10 miles.  Was really pleased with this, plus it was about 1 1/2 km more than last week's long run, so hoping if I can do the same next week and add a bit more on, that will keep me on course with my training.



That’s great news @Grannylorraine! Congratulations 

if you are managing 16km already your training is well on the way for a half marathon in March. Are you following a particular training plan?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2020)

Fantastic - really impressive!  The main thing between now and then is to try and maintain this level of fitness and stamina and don't get injured - if you can run 10 miles comfortably then you will definitely be able to manage the 13.1 in the event because of all the encouragement you will get from the crowds


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 13, 2020)

Terrific!

But I'm actually seething with envy - 16km is about as much as I can walk on a very very good day


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you all for your encouragement, we started out following a training plan from TeamTommys who we are running for, but the last few weeks because of interruptions of Christmas frivolities, we reverted back to just our usual club runs, 5k on a Monday and 5k hill repeats on a Wednesday, with a Friday 5km if we are all available, then doing our long runs on a Sunday, just adding between 1/2km and 1km each run.  I think we will only add another couple of km to the run during January, then spend Feb and March sticking to that distance.


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 14, 2020)

Well done @Grannylorraine you are doing so well.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 14, 2020)

That’s amazing @Grannylorraine, good for you I’m sure you will absolutely smash it x


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 14, 2020)

This is great. Do you ever look back at the thread when you started running? You’ve done so well!


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 18, 2020)

@Grannylorraine I've followed your story with interest and you have come so far since the first day of your Couch to 5K so very well done you Proud of you. I'll be cheering you on from my couch on 29 March but in the meantime.........

WL


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 18, 2020)

wirralass said:


> @Grannylorraine I've followed your story with interest and you have come so far since the first day of your Couch to 5K so very well done you Proud of you. I'll be cheering you on from my couch on 29 March but in the meantime.........
> View attachment 13010
> WL


Thank you, and thank you all for your comments, it means a lot.  My friend and I often when we are out on a Sunday morning say about how we met on that first day back in March 2018 and how running for 1 minute we thought our lungs were going to give up, and we both admit that we struggled to go back for the second sessions.  I remember how much I ached after that first session.  I said to my friend when we went out running Boxing morning, how on that snowy March evening did she ever think that she would meet a nutty woman from the other side of the estate, become friends with said nutty woman and be running on a Boxing morning with her.  I am of course the nutty woman who said I was going running Boxing morning as my hubby had to work.

I have also found that running has helped my mental health, I am slowing reusing my Citalopram.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> Thank you, and thank you all for your comments, it means a lot.  My friend and I often when we are out on a Sunday morning say about how we met on that first day back in March 2018 and how running for 1 minute we thought our lungs were going to give up, and we both admit that we struggled to go back for the second sessions.  I remember how much I ached after that first session.  I said to my friend when we went out running Boxing morning, how on that snowy March evening did she ever think that she would meet a nutty woman from the other side of the estate, become friends with said nutty woman and be running on a Boxing morning with her.  I am of course the nutty woman who said I was going running Boxing morning as my hubby had to work.
> 
> I have also found that running has helped my mental health, I am slowing reusing my Citalopram.


I love to read stories like this, they are so inspirational  It was far from easy for you, but you stuck it out and now you are getting the rewards  There isn't much that can beat those endorphins for lifting your mood - I can't tell you how many times I've been soooo reluctant to get out of the door, but come back feeling energised for the day (even if my body is tired)  And I guarantee you will feel even better when you cross that finishing line!  Well done to your friend too for supporting you as you have supported her


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 20, 2020)

Another 10 miles yesterday and I had more in me, in fact we were going to be adding to our mileage, but my friend suddenly needed the toilet, we were only a few minutes away from Sainsbury's, so when we got there as we had done 10 miles we decided to stop and have breakfast and walk the mile back to where our cars were.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 20, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> Another 10 miles yesterday and I had more in me, in fact we were going to be adding to our mileage, but my friend suddenly needed the toilet, we were only a few minutes away from Sainsbury's, so when we got there as we had done 10 miles we decided to stop and have breakfast and walk the mile back to where our cars were.



Great stuff @Grannylorraine - sounds like an idea pit stop after a great distance!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 21, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> As my family get fed up of hearing about this, I decided to bore you guys. I am currently training for the London Landmarks Half Marathon.  Will be running this on 29th March.  Yesterday I ran 16.2 km, which I converted to about 10 miles.  Was really pleased with this, plus it was about 1 1/2 km more than last week's long run, so hoping if I can do the same next week and add a bit more on, that will keep me on course with my training.


Wow well done! Go you. You can never bore me with running updates so please carry on!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 26, 2020)

Sorry more updates, I was a little disappointed in our run this morning, felt like we added loads in, but it only amounted to 1km or just over 1/2 mile.  I had hoped we would be doing between 11 and 12 miles today, turned out at 10.53 miles.  I know I should not be disappointed and one of the ladies was struggling, we have a never leave someone behind policy, so I know stopping, right outside Sainsbury's again incidentally, and having breakfast was the right thing to do, we then walk the couple of km back to where our cars are, I know if was me struggling they would compromise their runs for me, so I shouldn't feel disappointed, especially as we still added to last week.  My run in miles and KM, I am very slow, but have accepted that I think I will always be the tortoise not the hare.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2020)

Small progress is still progress GL!


----------



## missclb (Jan 28, 2020)

@Grannylorraine – I've not been on the forum for a long time, but this post is really lovely to read!! WELL DONE YOU. I'm so happy for you, and needing a bit of a kick up the butt myself to get back to proper exercise. I think you may have just inspired me...


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes, don't beat yourself up, and don't apologise for posting. I could read peoples running progress all day.

And what is that saying, no matter how far you run its further than those on the sofa!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 2, 2020)

This week's update, so first solo long run as my friends were both not feeling well.  Pleased with how far I ran, despite nearly getting blown over a couple of times in gusts of wind.  Looking forward to my 1 1/2 hrs of rest and restorative yoga this evening to stretch out nicely.  Picture was taken when I got home.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 4, 2020)

An altogether more relaxed look for my yoga workshop in the evening.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 4, 2020)

Well done, great achievement.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 6, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> This week's update, so first solo long run as my friends were both not feeling well.  Pleased with how far I ran, despite nearly getting blown over a couple of times in gusts of wind.  Looking forward to my 1 1/2 hrs of rest and restorative yoga this evening to stretch out nicely.  Picture was taken when I got home.


Well done. Also where did you get those running pants?


----------

